# Rock for a new 60 gallon (40"L, 20"W, 18"H)



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

I want to do Texas Holey Rock, but I'm not sure where/how to buy it. I looked around on google a bit, but i didn't really find much. My general plan for the aquascaping is a large center mass, with 2 or three plants along the perimeter. This tank is for Mbunas, so i want some caves and hiding places.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

It's very costly unless you can find it at a landscaping supply place. That's where you should concentrate your search if you don't want to pay high $$ from a LFS.


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

Where can i get other rock that will work well? What other types are good, and fish safe?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

The cheapest place- get them yourself at local rivers, lakes etc. Take them home, power wash them, or brush and rinse with the hose. Toss them in your tank. Cost is zero cash, a little manual labor. This is what I am currently doing with a tank makeover.

The 2nd cheapest is the same as I recommended for the holey rock. Google landscaping supply yards in your area. They usually have anywhere from 3 to 10 kinds to choose from. Pick what you like and you should be fine. I bought 430 lbs of rock that way at .14 cents a lb. My total cost out the door was under 65.00! My back was killing me by the time I finished, but my wallet was loving me!

The most expensive choice, your local fish stores.

Excellent choices are- slate, zebra rock, granite, tufa rock, lace rock, lava rock..and many more. The only thing to avoid is pyrite "fools gold".

Read this article to help you out... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/rock_metals.php


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

Found some artificial holly rock while browsing yesterday; it was at www.yourfishstuff.com. Can't comment on it since I haven't used it but looks like an interesting option.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With 40" long stick to dwarf mbuna...maybe even a single species. So that one male does not claim the whole pile, and to get enough rock in the tank for them you might want several piles all along the bottom. Mbuna eat plants and the most resistant plants do not need substrate so you can attach the plants to the rocks.


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> With 40" long stick to dwarf mbuna...maybe even a single species. So that one male does not claim the whole pile, and to get enough rock in the tank for them you might want several piles all along the bottom. Mbuna eat plants and the most resistant plants do not need substrate so you can attach the plants to the rocks.


If i were to bump up the tank size to a 75 g(48x20x18) and keep the same stocking list, would it be too understocked?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A 75G will house more species and a wider variety of mbuna but I do not see a stocking list?


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> A 75G will house more species and a wider variety of mbuna but I do not see a stocking list?


4X - Cynotilapia zebroides (Cobue) - Afra Edwardi
4X - Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) - Yellow Tail Acei
4X - Labidochromis caeruleus - Yellow Lab
4X - Iodotropheus sprengerae - Rusty Cichlid
3X - Synodontis Multipunctatus - Upside Down Catfish

Sorry, thought i posted it for some reason.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 75G 4 species plus Sunodontis is good but I'd do one extra female for each group and 5 Synodontis.

Stock the cichlids 1m:4f of each.


----------



## fancey (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay! Thanks so much for your help DJ!!!


----------

